# deep water culture dwc



## someguy (May 22, 2008)

anyone dabble with dwc? i recently had trouble with my ebb & flow. just couldnt figure what i was doin wrong. check link below. but i changed over to dwc a week ago and my roots have taken off! from no root outside of basket to some streching almost a foot! when i get a new camera (soon), ill post my grow log. i just never read about it here, but read an article in ht last month about it. im stoked.


----------



## massproducer (May 22, 2008)

I grow almost exclusively in DWC, but still usually keep some mums in a soil-less mix, so yeah I feel ya there, once everything is dialed in DWC rocks.

Here is a pic of my roots last grow

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3104&d=1144107212

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3105&d=1144107212


----------



## stunzeed (May 23, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I grow almost exclusively in DWC, but still usually keep some mums in a soil-less mix, so yeah I feel ya there, once everything is dialed in DWC rocks.
> 
> Here is a pic of my roots last grow
> 
> ...


 

I am purely DWC as well. I used to be dirt. Then went to water farm now have a DWC incorperated to work like a water farm. All buckets are connected. NOw through trial and error I found that I have to put a pump in the furthest bucket from my controller to pump back to the res. The reason for this is the nutes REALLY build up in the last bucket. Since the pump is installed I have no problem and since everything is connected with hoses like a water farm it is VERY simple to deal with. If you need pictures let me know.

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (May 23, 2008)

Also I use the clay pellets and soiless medium until I transplant. Mass pro knows their stuff too so you can def go by what they say. If they dont know at least they wont give you bad advice..... They will tell you. be careful who you trust as most have the best of intentions....... Just not the best of experience.  Good luck!


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (May 23, 2008)

Just ran across this. This is what I started learning from. I have a VERY similar setup.


http://members.tripod.com/budsus_1/id34.htm


Stunzeed..


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 23, 2008)

lol the reason its hard to find articles on dwc is because its a 'locals only' method 

commercial dwc setups are damn near impossible to find any reading material on, because they are so easy and successful that commercial growers :aok: dont like to talk about em 

i too am dwc all the way, with a mix of drip on the 8 bucket setup

 next year i plan on letting some secrets out on commercial setups, as i plan on doing an outdoor, dwc grow in a hottub with 53  5" sites keep an eye out for that.

dwc is the sht bro  but shhhh... dont tell no one. good luck, cheers!


----------



## stunzeed (May 24, 2008)

Locals only? Local where? I am from Oregon, I first heard about it from a guy in Canada. 


Stunzeed..:farm:


----------



## someguy (May 24, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I grow almost exclusively in DWC, but still usually keep some mums in a soil-less mix, so yeah I feel ya there, once everything is dialed in DWC rocks.
> 
> Here is a pic of my roots last grow
> 
> ...



whoa, nice rootballs!


----------



## allgrownup (May 24, 2008)

DWC here as well.  although i'm assembling a new grow room for DWC as well as ebb & flow.

I've yet to find an easier, hassle free, system that consistently pulls as much bud as the DWC.  and the fact you can walk away from it for weeks at a time helps too


----------



## stunzeed (May 25, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> DWC here as well. although i'm assembling a new grow room for DWC as well as ebb & flow.
> 
> I've yet to find an easier, hassle free, system that consistently pulls as much bud as the DWC. and the fact you can walk away from it for weeks at a time helps too


 


:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :48: :smoke1: 

Exactly why I use it!!!!!!!!!


Stunzeed..


----------



## massproducer (May 25, 2008)

excellent info guys, i hope we have another convert, lol


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 25, 2008)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Locals only? Local where? I am from Oregon, I first heard about it from a guy in Canada.
> 
> 
> Stunzeed..:farm:


 
lol i know right, i heard about it from a guy in Iceland when i first started xD


----------



## tcooper1 (May 28, 2008)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Also I use the clay pellets and soiless medium until I transplant. Mass pro knows their stuff too so you can def go by what they say. If they dont know at least they wont give you bad advice..... They will tell you. be careful who you trust as most have the best of intentions....... Just not the best of experience. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Stunzeed..


Definitly ask someone who you trust........I got alot of BAD advice from person i didnt trust and should have knowen they would tell me wrong.....so look in the right places for advice.....here   lol


----------



## tcooper1 (May 28, 2008)

0b1kinsmokey said:
			
		

> lol i know right, i heard about it from a guy in Iceland when i first started xD


 
I am from Orgon also....North coastal area.......I love it here....


----------



## tcooper1 (May 28, 2008)

0b1kinsmokey said:
			
		

> lol the reason its hard to find articles on dwc is because its a 'locals only' method
> 
> commercial dwc setups are damn near impossible to find any reading material on, because they are so easy and successful that commercial growers :aok: dont like to talk about em
> 
> ...


 
I am just starting DWC and find it VERY easy but confusing....I got alot of bad advice ....not on this site.and it mess up ahole crop(6 bucketts) from a family member telling me wrong.....so do you think I could trouble you for some of your secerts?????????  PLEASe.......I need all the help I can get......they gave me such bad advice...I had only half the setup...I dint know I needed a resavior with the dwc.....so 6 plants went to waste......so if you can find it in your heart to share i would be for ever in your debt.....thank you


----------



## CasualGrower (May 28, 2008)

So far I LOVE DWC!!!  I have not touched my ladies in 2 weeks and could probably go another week or 2.  but I am gonna add water and nutes tomorrow.  Roots been chasing the evaporation nicely.  So about time to submerge them again...

Check out my current grow for ideas on a setup and other info.


----------



## snuggles (May 28, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> I am just starting DWC and find it VERY easy but confusing....I got alot of bad advice ....not on this site.and it mess up ahole crop(6 bucketts) from a family member telling me wrong.....so do you think I could trouble you for some of your secerts????????? PLEASe.......I need all the help I can get......they gave me such bad advice...I had only half the setup...I dint know I needed a resavior with the dwc.....so 6 plants went to waste......so if you can find it in your heart to share i would be for ever in your debt.....thank you


 
What are your goals? Light? Room size? SoG or big plants? etc. There are a couple different options and these guys could definitely help you, I also grow DWC but I switched to aero but I still know it pretty well. Tell people to stop confusing you LOL it's just not right


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> I am just starting DWC and find it VERY easy but confusing....I got alot of bad advice ....not on this site.and it mess up ahole crop(6 bucketts) from a family member telling me wrong.....so do you think I could trouble you for some of your secerts?????????  PLEASe.......I need all the help I can get......they gave me such bad advice...I had only half the setup...I dint know I needed a resavior with the dwc.....so 6 plants went to waste......so if you can find it in your heart to share i would be for ever in your debt.....thank you



I am totally surprised that you have not been able to find info on DWC.  When I first started considering hydro, I found tons of info on all forms of hydro, including DWC.  There has got to be more out there now.  

I don't quite understand what happened with your first crop, but DWC does not necessarily need a separate central reservoir.  The container that the pot is in can generally be its own separate reservoir.  I use individual 5 gal buckets.  I have plants in different stages of growth in the flowering room.  I need to be able to raise or lower the buckets to maintain an even canopy and I need to be able to give each individual plant the nutes it needs for the stage of growth it is in.

DWC need not be complicated.  All you really need is an appropriate  container, growing medium, an air pump, air hose, and an air stone or two.  Check out some DIY systems to get an idea of the principle behind the system.  

There are no real secrets to DWC.  Maybe you should describe a little bit further what your system was and what you feel went wrong with your first grow and we can address that.  We also need to know things like the nutes you used, what your ppm and ph was, what your growing medium was, what your lighting was, temps, humidity...and anything else pertinent that you can think of.


----------



## stunzeed (May 28, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am totally surprised that you have not been able to find info on DWC. When I first started considering hydro, I found tons of info on all forms of hydro, including DWC. There has got to be more out there now.
> 
> I don't quite understand what happened with your first crop, but DWC does not necessarily need a separate central reservoir. The container that the pot is in can generally be its own separate reservoir. I use individual 5 gal buckets. I have plants in different stages of growth in the flowering room. I need to be able to raise or lower the buckets to maintain an even canopy and I need to be able to give each individual plant the nutes it needs for the stage of growth it is in.
> 
> ...


 

This is most of the info you need to know. Good luck

http://members.tripod.com/budsus_1/id34.htm



Stunzeed..


----------



## tcooper1 (May 28, 2008)

I have 600 MH for veg and 1000 hps for bloom and 2 5ft.T5's in each room. Temps at 80 F. My nutes are Vita grow.I got them though the hydro place.My ph is 6.0-6.5.My humitity is around 40% or less somtimes.My room size is..... Veg room..6x6 and my Bloom is the same. One of the people that was helping me said that I needed a res.1 5 gal. bucket res.per 3 DWC buckets.I have 1 plant per 5 gal set up with basket airpump.. that rock marble stuff.. ect ect.He also said they would not grow without one.I am not sure I understand right.How do you use the same bucket for a res.?Do you need a water pump?Or do you just use the stone?There is so  much info out there about growing and so many opinions that it gets confusing.One person will tell yes do it and the next will tell you no dont it will kill your plants.My goal is to have 9 DWC so I can do 3 in at a time.Thank you all so much for your help.I learn so much from all of you.


----------



## stunzeed (May 28, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> I have 600 MH for veg and 1000 hps for bloom and 2 5ft.T5's in each room. Temps at 80 F. My nutes are Vita grow.I got them though the hydro place.My ph is 6.0-6.5.My humitity is around 40% or less somtimes.My room size is..... Veg room..6x6 and my Bloom is the same. One of the people that was helping me said that I needed a res.1 5 gal. bucket res.per 3 DWC buckets.I have 1 plant per 5 gal set up with basket airpump.. that rock marble stuff.. ect ect.He also said they would not grow without one.I am not sure I understand right.How do you use the same bucket for a res.?Do you need a water pump?Or do you just use the stone?There is so much info out there about growing and so many opinions that it gets confusing.One person will tell yes do it and the next will tell you no dont it will kill your plants.My goal is to have 9 DWC so I can do 3 in at a time.Thank you all so much for your help.I learn so much from all of you.


 

Keep that Ph 5.8-6.2.    Gravity will will let you use a bucket as a controller. The res can be as big as you want as long as you have a float valve on the controller at the level you want the water. Hook the res to the float valve and there you go. I connect all the buckets together like a "gen hydro water farm" and use a pump at the last bucket to pump back to the res so the water circulates. If you do that you can use only one resevoir and one controller. If you have questions I can take some pics. Good luck


Stunzeed..


----------



## tcooper1 (May 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for your help!!!! If you could pics would be great.....I like to look at pics it helps.....again thank you so very much


----------



## tcooper1 (May 29, 2008)

I am sorry if I am asking stupid questions but I want to make sure that I do it right this time.
1.Do you have to have a float valve?
2.How do you hook the valve up.I think of a toillet...you have to push the handle down to make the water come back into the tank....so I am not sure how that all works???
3.Do you have to use black hosing and bucket?
4.And you mention that to put the pump in the last bucket...do you mean the last plant bucket or the res. bucket?
5.How much of a drip do you set the dripper thingy at? Is it a constant drip?
6.Insread of the rock things that comes with the buckets.can I use marbles? I read it on this site that it was being done by a person...What do you think about useing marbles?
I wish you coould do a diagram of a step by step.....hey can that be done....
that would help alot...I cant find one on the site or the google.
Thank you so very much for all you help.....I am excited about doing it the right way this time.
Also The plants that I planted without a res. and the are still alive and have roots on them and sort of growing..I mean they are small but healthy.They should be alot bigger by now....Anyway can I keep them and just hook up a res.?Plan on going out and getting the things I need to hook everything up as soon as I get all the info on   WHAT  WHERE AND HOW......LOL....I just want to make sure that I do it right this time......I can not thank you all enough.....I am hugging all right now....well those of you that dont mind being hugged...lol


again thanks so much and stay safe.


----------



## stunzeed (May 29, 2008)

1 Yes buy the float valve.   Costs 7 or 8 bucks.
2. Yes
3. Drill a hole in the side of the bucket. It has a screw that goes through the hole and a nut to secure it. The hose goes over the protruding nut and the water passes through.
4. Yes because it keeps the light out and the algae from growing.
5. Marbles are fine but during the early stages gotta make sure your water level is higher to keep them moist till the roots start hanging. I like the clay pellets. They hold air and a little moisture better than marbles. For me at least.

Good luck


Stunzeed..


----------

